# A new year of Stick Making!



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a great time to challenge ourselves to try some new things with our stick making in the New Year. Getting in to carving or adding decorative elements to our work. Doing new handles, trying new finishes. I plan to do more of the types of sticks our Europe and Australian sick makers are doing. I like the antler and horn look and the carved animal toppers they do so well. If you want to get in to carving I encourage you just jump in! You do not need to spend a lot of money. Just a good sharp carving knife and a box of band aids can get you started. I started with a Xacto kit I paid $12 for. If you want to spend a little more you can get a nice beginner kit with carving knifes, palm u gouge and v tool for around $50. You can find them on Amazon. I would also recommend checking out any carving clubs within driving distance from you. You can Google carving clubs in your state and or city and find out if one is within drive distance. They are great places to learn and meet some other carvers. I have never been to one that there weren't at least one or two other stick makers. There are some great books and a few DVD's out there now. And we have a great resource here on this forum. If you new or nearly new I hope you know you can ask members here for help any time. If you do not want to post a question fell free to send me and I am sure other an instant message any time. Have a fun new year with sticks!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, as I told my wife its time to make another walking stick. After doing Santa, snowman & various Christmas ornaments since October its time to get back to what started this carving hobby (obsession) in the first place!

I actually sold several sticks at a craft show so I need to replenish the inventory!  LOL


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I've got a bunch of interesting new sticks drying, I'm looking forward to do some new and creative things. My 89 year old mother has requested a cane with an alligator handle - I've been meditating on that idea for a while, getting ready to start it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The hard part is going to be getting the alligator to sit still for it.

I'm excited to be building my inventory of suitable sticks in a variety of sizes, shapes, and species. My goal is to get enough that I can pick and choose from a variety to suit my intentions instead of having to bend my intentions to fit what's available.

There are several handles I want to make starting with a good Cardigan handle. I'm also going to keep my eyes open for some suitable antler, horn and bone materials to work with.

Also on the to-do list is casting my own ferrules and collars out of pewter.

I'm also interested in using alternative materials for shanks. That might be a little trickier. Not a lot of suitable plants like yucca or palm around here.

That should be enough to keep me busy.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

I working on a Live oak limb I cut 3 years ago from a scrap pile left after a Thunderstorm.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

My first goal is to be able to get back to my shed as I am struggling to walk and stand at the moment but I am going to definitely attempt some carving this year, I am looking out for some lime wood to have a go at. Good fortune to all in 2016! N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Whiteroselad I'm not sure what's going on but I hope it's not a permanent thing and that you're better soon.

Rodney


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> My first goal is to be able to get back to my shed as I am struggling to walk and stand at the moment but I am going to definitely attempt some carving this year, I am looking out for some lime wood to have a go at. Good fortune to all in 2016! N.


Prayers sent for you to get better soon.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Whiteroselad said:
> 
> 
> > My first goal is to be able to get back to my shed as I am struggling to walk and stand at the moment but I am going to definitely attempt some carving this year, I am looking out for some lime wood to have a go at. Good fortune to all in 2016! N.
> ...


Thanks alot Deltaboy1984, I appreciate your sentiment. Improving day by day mate. N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> My first goal is to be able to get back to my shed as I am struggling to walk and stand at the moment but I am going to definitely attempt some carving this year, I am looking out for some lime wood to have a go at. Good fortune to all in 2016! N.


Hope your mobility issues improve and you keep in good health, from one White Rose Lad to another.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Cheers Gloops, We have to stick together mate, especially with the flooding situation up in your neck of the woods (West and North Yorks) N.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Whiteroselad said:


> Cheers Gloops, We have to stick together mate, especially with the flooding situation up in your neck of the woods (West and North Yorks) N.


Weather has been a bummer, floods all round us, just down the road the river Aire, and the Aire & Calder canal joined, the river overflowed across a field and filled the canal to overflow, some canal boats had broken moorings at Leeds and ended up at woodlesford damaging one of the lock keepers homes.Fortunately althogh close to the river we are on top of a hill.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I se there is a lot of floods around now it looks like aberdeen is going to get it .

we live near flood plians we havnt suffered yet touch wood.

Main problem for us is high tides and heavy rainfall with the wihd blowing from the north with a full moon it will cause local flooding here .It just rushes up the wash and the banks arnt high enough to contain it.

It was so bad a couple of years ago it lifted all the drain covers as the high tide pushed all the rainwater back.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw that Aberdeen is copping for it! I saw on the news that the River DON had burst it's banks and thought that the centre of Rotherham had copped it but on furthur reading it was the Scots. Poor sods.

I can see your point too Cobalt, Lincolnshire is renowned for being as flat as a pancake, so I imagine you get it bad.

We had floods in 2007 really bad but like you Gloops the hills were my saviour. N.


----------

